# Claudio Arrau unreleased recordings



## Ewout (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have just become a memeber and would like to ask if there are people who could help me finding unreleased Arrau recordings. I have been collecting his recordings for over 20 years now and if anyone has any non commercial radio broadcast or audience recordings, or knows anyone who does, please contact me.
Thank you very much.
Ewout
( with thanks to Hilltroll!)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There is no need to post the same message in different forums. As you can see by reading the New Posts, the messages appear on the same page. Your message loses impact with repetition.


----------

